

Mozilla Contributor Calls Mozilla CEO Open Letter Hypocrisy - BerryFoo
http://benjaminkerensa.com/2015/07/30/unnecessary-finger-pointing

======
greenyoda
The HN discussion of the letter itself can be found here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9977836](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9977836)

------
yellowapple
Since when did the switch to Yahoo! override user search engine preferences? I
don't recall ever having to reconfigure DuckDuckGo as my default search engine
during the switch.

